

eBay's Chaos Theory - trekker7
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/120/ebays-chaos-theory.html

======
zandorg
I think Ebay should stop trying to be 'cute' and just get on with making
buying and selling easier and more powerful.

For instance, they keep reducing the number of weeks Finished auctions are
shown, and you have to login, then auctions expire even though hosting them is
cheap, blah blah.

Then half the stuff is junk.

The only chaos theory I see is the non-fancy kind. It's just chaotic.

